

Ask HN: Paid app as open-source - lorenzopicoli

Hello HN, I&#x27;m creating an iOS app that I plan to release as paid, but I also would like it to be open-source so it can helpful to others and get help from other developers. My question is: is it possible for a paid iOS app to be open-source?
======
fbpcm
Yes you can open source a paid app. The licensing of the source you release
just has to be compatible with the App Store licensing. If you go with a MIT
license you'll be good.

~~~
lorenzopicoli
Do you think it would impact somehow in sales?

